# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  powertech pt-78 ir programmable +powertech pt-79 usb ir

## dimaris3

καλήσπερα αγόρασα το προγραμματιζόμενο τηλεχεριστηριο powertech pt-78 και το usb
IR για τα προγραμματιζόμενα τηλεχειριστήρια Power tech απο την cosmodata αλλα με ηρθε χωρις cd-rom πηρα τηλεφωνο στο καταστημακαι δεν ξερουν τη τους γινεται με ειπαν να παρο τηλεφωνο τον κατασκευαστη.ξερει κανεις κανενα site για να βρω κωδικους για να προγραματισω το τηλεχειριστηριο η που θα βρω το cd-rom

----------

